# NOS



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Morning all

I must confess to being a little puzzled by the number of NOS O&W that appear.

Are these NOS watches, eg the very attractive chrono / stopwatch that Eric has bought, assembled recently from parts that have been discovered or have they been assembled some time back for sale and lingered in complete form since 1975 or whatever?

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They have not been assembled from parts. They have always been complete watches that I have bought from Mr. Wajs's collection.


----------

